# [mirrors] Estado actual de los mirrors españoles (info)

## YosWinK

Inspirado por un hilo de hace tiempo, la semana pasada me puse en contacto con los chicos de linuv y la gente de REDIRIS para conocer que sucedía con los servidores réplica de gentoo que normalmente funcionaban alli. A parte de esto, estuve probando el server de CALIU. Un pequeño resumen de todo esto:

CALIU (Associació dUsuaris i Usuàries de GNU/Linux en Llengua Catalana)

 mirror:  ftp://ftp.caliu.info/pub/distribucions/gentoo/

Estado: Operativo

Parece funcionar correctamente.

REDIRIS (Red española de I+D)

mirror: http://sunsite.rediris.es/mirror/gentoo/

Estado: Operativo

Parece funcionar correctamente.

UDC (Universidade da Coruña)

mirror: http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/

rsync:  rsync://rsync.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage 

Estado: Operativo

Mirror oficial de Gentoo Linux.

LINUV (Asociación de usuarios de GNU/Linux de la Universitat de València)

mirror:  http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/

Estado: No operativo

Actualmente los servidores están caidos, están trabajando en ello. En cuanto solucionen sus problemas han prometido mandarme un mail cuando lo solucionen.

----------

## Stolz

Enlace interesante

----------

## g0su

YosWink lo de linuv, por desgracia la gente que estaba llevando el tema, o ha terminado ya la carrera y ya no esta en la universidad o estamos de Erasmus fuera de España.

Stolz podrías hablar con Carles o alguno de estos para que vean que ha ocurrido con el servidor?.

Un saludo

----------

## g0su

LINUV OPERATIVO

----------

## YosWinK

REDIRIS -> "En pruebas"

Recuperamos uno de los servidores con más prestigio, el de REDIRIS. De momento lo marco en fase de pruebas y espero que sean satisfactorias. Si todo va bien, comenzaremos el proceso de convertirlo en oficial en pocas semanas. Gracias a REDIRIS y en especial a J.M Macías por el interés mostrado.

----------

## artic

Aunque parezca que no va mucho con el tema .........................

Parece que los mirrors estan de capa caida las velocidades de transferencia en rediris por ej son penosas 200 kb/seg como maximo,siempre que he bajado algo de un mirror español obtengo unas tasas de transferencia muy bajas.

En cambio con mirrors belgas,suizos o suecos llego a alcanzar tasas de 1800kb/seg.

No se que ventaja puede tener en este momento un mirror español frente al resto.

Salu2

----------

## luispa

 *artic wrote:*   

> Aunque parezca que no va mucho con el tema .........................
> 
> Parece que los mirrors estan de capa caida las velocidades de transferencia en rediris por ej son penosas 200 kb/seg como maximo,siempre que he bajado algo de un mirror español obtengo unas tasas de transferencia muy bajas.
> 
> En cambio con mirrors belgas,suizos o suecos llego a alcanzar tasas de 1800kb/seg.
> ...

 

Artic, ¿que mirrors de Europa en particular ofrecen ese tipo de tasa?. Quizá los de España tengan algún tipo de limitación de ancho de banda para este servicios...

Luis

----------

## artic

 *luispa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Artic, ¿que mirrors de Europa en particular ofrecen ese tipo de tasa?. Quizá los de España tengan algún tipo de limitación de ancho de banda para este servicios...
> 
> 

 

Prueba con belnet ,surfnet o switch por ejemplo .

Un saludo

----------

## opotonil

Otro mirror español, universidad de a coruña:

http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/

rsync://rsync.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

----------

## YosWinK

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Otro mirror español, universidad de a coruña:
> 
> http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/
> 
> rsync://rsync.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

 

Cierto, además lo tenía pendiente de actualizar ya que un día encontré la petición oficial por casualidad. Añadido.

Gracias.

----------

## el_Salmon

El mirror de Caliu a mi me falla porque me pide usuario y contraseña.

----------

